# 96 Conversion Kit



## BenT9 (Mar 18, 2006)

:?: I saw a 92FS on Auction Arms with a 96 .40 conversion kit. I never saw one on the Beretta website. Are these available and if so from where? Does anyone have any experience with using one? :?:


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Was it a conversion kit? Or a Beretta combo pack? A few years ago, Beretta sold a combo gun that came with both the 92 and 96 slide and etc so you could switch the gun back and forth between .40 and 9mm.


----------



## BenT9 (Mar 18, 2006)

It was called a conversion kit.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahh. CDNN sells one I know of that people like. Probably the same one you saw on auction arms. Here is the link to CDNN's conversion kit:

http://store.yahoo.com/cdnn/be96gfusicok.html

Sure is a lot easier than buying a whole new gun and cheaper.

Course, whats the fun in not having a new gun to play with? Can never have to many! :-D


----------

